# D12-100 setup problem with 18x20 3 lnb dish



## DaleLicht

I am trying to replace an older Direct Tv Receiver with a new D12-100 receiver at hunting camp.

I have a 18x20 3 lnb dish which works perfectly with the old receiver but when I hook up the new receiver to the old dish, perform the satellite setup change the dish type and change from swm to multichannel, the picture is pixelated, intermittent and I can not receive local channels. The channel guide is also incorrect for some channels

This is a straight 30' coax run with no splitters, or filters inline from dish to swm in on the receiver. 

The receiver is from a house just up the street where it works perfectly on a 5lnb SWM HD Direct Tv setup.

Satellite signals are all in the 90-100% range. Do I need a B-Band converter for this setup?

HELP!


----------



## r028806

Repeat the satellite setup to dish type 01:Round 18", Switch type 02:Multiswitch. You cannot use a BBC as this is not an HD receiver and depending on your location, locals will likely be unavailable as a Slim line dish and HD receiver may be required. Also check for obstructions to the dish. If the old receiver worked OK, the D12 really is no step up as a standard receiver.:lol:


----------



## P Smith

BBC is not need for 101W or 101/119 or 101/110/119 W setups and same time is not a problem; wanna keep ? - keep it.


----------



## DaleLicht

I have tried all of the non-slimline dish types from the setup menu with no success. 

I am not looking to upgrade the receiver just get the SD channels I had with the old receiver. I have tried this receiver in another system with the same dish with the same results.

Signal strength is good and no LOS problems. 

Do I need to get a new dish/lnb to make this work? If I do can it be a 3 lnb Slimline model?


----------



## P Smith

that SWiM 3 LNBFs block should works ... as a regular 3 LNBFs.
Is your STB has latest FW ? - check at www.redH.com/dtv


----------



## carl6

DaleLicht said:


> I have tried all of the non-slimline dish types from the setup menu with no success.
> 
> I am not looking to upgrade the receiver just get the SD channels I had with the old receiver. *I have tried this receiver in another system with the same dish with the same results.*
> 
> Signal strength is good and no LOS problems.
> 
> Do I need to get a new dish/lnb to make this work? If I do can it be a 3 lnb Slimline model?


So you have a dish that gives good performance on an older receiver, but not with this particular D12. And this particular D12 gives the same problem indications on 2 different dishes. Is that correct?

Assuming you have in fact selected the correct dish type (02: 3-LNB (18" x 20"), and Multiswitch, you should be working. With the dish type setup properly, try doing a reset. After it comes back up, go back into dish setup and verify it retained the settings you selected.

If you still have the older receiver, try putting it back in and see if it still works.

From the symptoms you have reported, it sounds like that D12 receiver may have a problem.


----------



## DaleLicht

I do not have the old receiver to test, but when I did a reset it shows that the correct settings dish type (02: 3-LNB (18" x 20"), and Multiswitch were maintained. 

The receiver works perfectly on the 5 lnb Slimline setup when it is put back on that system.

I am assuming that you think the D12-100 should work with no problems on this older dish.


----------



## litzdog911

Yes, it should be working. If it works on your Slimline 5LNB setup, but not this older 18x20" 3-LNB dish, then that points to a problem with that dish.


----------



## bidimbExoto

thank you for this topic! I some hours searched in a network for something similar


----------



## DaleLicht

Thanks for the info but I am still without a definitive answer. 

Can this be a firmware issue as was suggested in a recent post? The receiver was professionally installed in March 2011 into an SWM system setup using a 5lnb Slimline dish as a third receiver along with 2 other HD DVR Direct Tv Receivers and works perfectly fine. Could it be stuck in SWm mode but falsely shows Multichannel?

Let me describe the tv output a little more and maybe that will help with the diagnosis. The picture on the tv is pixelated, then it will go completely out for a moment and then come back on, ocassionally the screen will go to the acquiring satellite screen and then back to pixelated picture. There are no local channels available and stations they should be on show other channels. 

I am ordering a new dish a 3lnb slimline dish and will update the post after i perform the install, but if there are any solutions I would be grateful.

Thanks,


----------



## P Smith

could be bad signal - easy to check by other box (any) or the box's tuner chip is heading to cemetery


----------



## carl6

DaleLicht said:


> Thanks for the info but I am still without a definitive answer.
> 
> Can this be a firmware issue as was suggested in a recent post? The receiver was professionally installed in March 2011 into an SWM system setup using a 5lnb Slimline dish as a third receiver along with 2 other HD DVR Direct Tv Receivers and works perfectly fine. Could it be stuck in SWm mode but falsely shows Multichannel?
> 
> I am ordering a new dish a 3lnb slimline dish and will update the post after i perform the install, but if there are any solutions I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks,


You said that this receiver has been tried on two different Phase III dishes (the 18x20 dish), and shows the same problem on both, but that it works on the Slimline SWM system. Also, that at least one of the two Phase III dishes worked just fine with your older receiver.

If I understand your symptoms correctly, it almost certainly points to a problem with the D12 receiver not working properly in a non-SWM (legacy) environment.

You have ordered a 3 LNB (SWM I assume) dish. Try the D12 with that dish and see what you get. I'm guessing it will work okay (given that it worked okay on the 5 LNB SWM dish).

One other thing you can try to help narrow down the problem is to take another receiver from the working system and try it on the Phase III dish and see if it works or not. If it works, that would pretty well lock in the D12 being bad. If it shows the same symptoms as the D12, that would pretty well lock in a problem with the dish or coax/connectors.

Also, just to make sure, you are using the D12 without b-band converters, right?


----------



## DaleLicht

Thanks Carl 6,

No there is no Converter inline on the D12 setup. 

I am thinking that the SWM to multiswitch function on the D12 might be bad. 

I will not have the dish, or be at hunting camp until next week so I will catch up then after I have fixed this problem, and share the results.

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced a bad D12 Receiver?


----------



## carl6

I heard that some D12 receivers are starting to exhibit power supply problems. That could result in all kinds of different symptoms, including what you are seeing. This is not to say that is your problem, but it is a possibility.

Once you are able to narrow your problem down more definitively, if it is a bad receiver then simply call DirecTV for a replacement.


----------



## ThomasM

Set your receiver up for NON-SWM dish but don't plug the dish into it. Instead connect a short piece of coax to it with "F" connectors on each end.

Next, get out a voltmeter and set it to 20 vdc (or higher). Carefully (without shorting anything) touch one probe to the center conductor of the short piece of coax and connect the other probe to the shield (part you turn).

You should get a dc voltage of either 13 or 18 if the receiver is indeed set up to connect to a non-SWM dish. If this voltage isn't present, it will never work with a non-SWM dish. If the voltage is present, the receiver is configured correctly and you have other (dish?) issues.


----------



## P Smith

Could use a staple/needle instead of the cable with F-connector (it would be easy if you doing installs by yourself).


----------

